# Me again..



## IreneWriter (Oct 17, 2009)

I have already introduced myself...well sort of. 
anyway. I have a site where i have other works of mine, as a sort of introduction, feel free to read and comment. You can even join. Thanks.

Expression Through Words - Home

IreneWriter.


----------



## anubis608 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi. Enjoyed your site. 

You know, back in college, I had a creative writing professor who didn't let us use punctuation of any sort, except if I remember correctly, the question mark. We could use them and break the rule, but you'd know he would comment about it. Anyhow, I learned more about punctuation and sentence structure there than any other time in my life. It may have given me a better appreciation for irony as well.

PJK


----------

